# Copper's Photo Thread! (picture heavy)



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

4 months (pre-haircut)



















Today, 5 months, after haircut!










Head tilt!



















Head tilt part 2!










Cloooser...










Grass!!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't see any pictures


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh no!! I can see them all! :/


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

How about now? (can you tell I'm awful with computers? ) I think I figured it out though... I hope... D:


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I see them and they are great! He is too cute!


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you very much! I love the colourings on your dogs, by the way


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

can see them,, gorgeous ... can't say I have ever seen a puppy Airedale before what a cutie


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Copper and I thank you! He is deceivingly cute, though  really, he's a little troublemaker, and we're still working on those landshark tendencies of his


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love him! When I was a baby/toddler my parents had a friend who's service dog (she was deaf so she alerted to doors/phones/etc) was an airedale. Wonderful breed


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww! What a handsome guy. He looks so soft!


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

(shaved leg from his almost-surgery )





































"sit pretty!"



















That's it, thanks for looking!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL DOG you have there


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

6 months today!





































"Copper, come!"



















Thank you for looking


----------

